# SSRI's cause anhedonia?



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So I've been experiencing a lot of anhedonia for a while now. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhedonia) Mainly, motivational anhedonia. Sometimes when I get started with something I usually enjoy then I can continue with it fine, but other times not.

So I was doing some research about it and came across this: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20034615
Basically it says that SSRI's (specifically citalopram) can cause anhedonia. I'm on 60mg citalopram and it has helped my SA tremendously, but I do feel that it has caused this anhedonia.

Anyone know what I should do about it? Other meds/exercise/diet?


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I get that too with SSRIs. You could try an SNRI (I don't have personal experience with these), or you could try adding some Wellbutrin.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried Effexor for a while but didn't like the side effects. I like the idea of adding Welbutrin but I'd have to talk my pdoc into it.


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

I experienced indifference, bordering on, and sometimes crossing over to anhedonia on Zoloft.
I'm a runner/jogger, and running is frequently the ONLY bright spot in my life. Zoloft made me not even care if I jogged or not. That makes it REALLY hard when those middle of the run difficulties pop up. I would often just stop running and walk home. It made me indifferent about pretty much everything.
Got no answers for you though. No AD has brought any relief to me. Hope you find an answer.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

maybe try another SSRI. prozac works much like the celexa does on raisiing serotonin but it also has 5ht2c antagonism which indirectly increases dopamine release in response to normally pleasurable things.
you could try adding wellbutrin which is good from some people, though i didnt like it.
try supplementing Tyrosine arfound 500mgs in the morning on an empty stomach.

then there are stimulants which are amazing for motivation and pleasure if you can get your doc to prescribe one. adderall was my favorite.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I had anhedonia before Zoloft and after taking it I got all my interests back. Zoloft is the only SSRI that also impacts Dopamine and maintains mental vigilance. Lexapro/cipralex turned me into a zombie.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I have an appointment with my pdoc on Friday, so I'll discuss these options with her and see what she thinks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard Cyproheptadine is great for anhedonia, its just behind the counter in the pharmacy, requires no prescription but you need to ask the pharmacist for it specifically.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Never heard of Cyproheptadine. Just looked it up and saw that it can be effective in relieving sexual side effects of SSRIs. Interesting. Not sure that I want to try something that causes drowsiness though because I'm already tired all the time.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised about annhedonia and SSRI's. I haven't felt the same with "interests" since March which is when I came off Nardil and went on Cymbalta, Effexor XR, celexa and Zoloft. Still haven't recovered it yet, but I'm trying to get it back on Nardil again. Might also be that I'm just getting very burned out of trying medications and my life becoming more complicated each day. But I reassure myself that I will find something that will work, I just got to keep looking for answers.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

im pretty sure in the U.S. you have to have a prescription for cyproheptadine.

and the antihistamine part that causes drowsieness, you should get tolerant to that effect pretty quickly.


----------

